# Skipper's Adventures - Week 21 Thunderball



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 21

Thunderball

​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol,cute


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:laughing: THAT is a birdys ultimate fantasy, surely?! Powered flight! Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh, Skipper, your life's adventures have no boundaries.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Spectacular....we all knew that Skip is a master of the air, but this takes it to the next level. There are absolutely no places of adventure too small or too secluded for our favorite explorer to visit...


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Adorable and brought a smile to my face as always. *


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Skipper's jetpack must have been filled with laughing gas


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

IS it a bird?....... Is it a plane ?......... WHY YES ,it's Super Skip the amazing budgie extraordinaire No telling what this guy gets up to :budgie:


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Funny boy! We always knew Skipper was out of this world


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

And yet Skipper finds another way to take flight!  I wonder if he will borrow Inspector Gadget's most famous gizmos sometime.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



Lol,cute

Click to expand...

  Thanks!



AnimalKaperz said:



:laughing: THAT is a birdys ultimate fantasy, surely?! Powered flight! Awesome! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

 Not quite as smooth as a nice budgie glide though. 



SkyBluesMommy said:



Oh, Skipper, your life's adventures have no boundaries.

Click to expand...

 Every day is a new adventure 



jonah said:



Spectacular....we all knew that Skip is a master of the air, but this takes it to the next level. There are absolutely no places of adventure too small or too secluded for our favorite explorer to visit...

Click to expand...

 Just taking a page from a fellow agent's book in his exploits in "Thunderball" 



Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



Adorable and brought a smile to my face as always. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Miranda!



Impeckable said:



Skipper's jetpack must have been filled with laughing gas 

Click to expand...

 I believe you are right, Pete!



Pretty boy said:



IS it a bird?....... Is it a plane ?......... WHY YES ,it's Super Skip the amazing budgie extraordinaire No telling what this guy gets up to :budgie:

Click to expand...

 :laughing:



Frankie'sFriend said:



Funny boy! We always knew Skipper was out of this world 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Madonna 



aluz said:



And yet Skipper finds another way to take flight!  I wonder if he will borrow Inspector Gadget's most famous gizmos sometime.

Click to expand...

 Who knows what the next adventure may bring... *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh Skipper your adventures keep on getting better and better. I just love them.


----------

